# Drywall over old plaster



## bvac (Jan 5, 2015)

I have this small room on the second floor that had textured fiberboard panels covering up one of the original plaster walls. Took the panels down and the plaster was mostly compromised, so I scraped it down to the scratch coat which also has some areas that are weak. 

What I want to do now is drywall over the scratch coat. My question is, should I bother patching the areas that crumbled away down to the lath, or do any other surface prep? I want to ensure the wall is flat and sturdy but don't want to put extra work in if I don't have to. Planning on using 1/4" drywall. 

Thanks


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You are good to go as long as any loose plaster is removed beforehand. Nothing more frustrating than pieces of plaster falling behind your sheetrock causing a bulge. You will also have to remove your trim and reinstall it after putting up the sheetrock. I've done it many times with great success!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If that was mine I'd be removing all the trim getting rid of all the plaster.
And up dating any old wiring and possible adding more outlets if needed.
Using 5/8 drywall would help to close up the gap at the wall to ceiling joint.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with Joe your already down to the lathe a lot of places. Remove the remaining and put up new drywall. And as long as you have to remove either way I would just use the 1/2" drywall.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would fix the existing plaster, IMO- if wiring ok. Some hot mud and paper tape with a top coat, good to go. Some tips; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuj_1jhizt4&feature=related http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/old-plaster-questions.html

Gary


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gary in WA said:


> I would fix the existing plaster, IMO- if wiring ok. Some hot mud and paper tape with a top coat, good to go. Some tips; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuj_1jhizt4&feature=related http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/old-plaster-questions.html
> 
> Gary


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah if I were at that stage I would demo it all down to bare studs and drywall after that. Not much more work at this point just lore work to dispose of the old material.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Or pull the door trim, window trim- with 10 coats of oil-based paint (some lead-based= health hazard) on it so now you have to strip the trim or it will show where the old paint chipped at the miters, then move the radiator as no nailing access behind it, pull the crown and get new because the the old plaster thickness is more than the new (minus the 1/4" lath, 5/8" plaster) so it is now too short. And the door jamb should be cut narrower for the thickness difference of the new wall- or shim at new drywall, which looks hacked, IMHO. 1-2 hours, tops- to fix that one wall by patching/matching.

Gary


----------

